# How Popular is Solar Power Becoming for Roofers?



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

Solar panel installation, as seen there by GAF and Chandler's Roofing, is becoming more popular.

According to the Roofing Contractor's Webinar for 2014, solar panel installation may soon make up as much of the market as clay tiles!

Any ideas on prices to charge on this, or how soon it might be coming to more rural areas like Alabama and Georgia?

We have had one case of re-roofing around existing solar panels (the old-fashioned, heavy, tilted panels!) where we had to remove the panels and then re-install them, carefully flashing around the feet; but, we'd like to do some installations at some point!

Brad Caldwell
Owner, Roof, Rinse & Run


----------

